

Old trees grow faster than young ones, store more carbon - anigbrowl
http://www.nature.com/news/tree-growth-never-slows-1.14536

======
Someone
If the goal is to capture Carbon, I think one should compare on a "per square
meter" basis.

I know nothing of that, but let's speculate and do some loose dimensional
analysis (corrections welcome)

Energy input from the sun scales with area. So, if energy intake is the major
growth limiter of a forest, size shouldn't matter, as far as CO2 intake per
square meter per year goes.

If, on the other hand, a forest can capture plenty of sunlight, but is CO2
limited, having more leaf area per square meter might help. Similarly, deeper
roots that can go with larger trees can help a tree grow faster if the
limiting factor is mineral intake or reliability of water availability in
summer.

